# Camera from Mars



## montresor (Feb 22, 2007)

Check this out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MEDIUM-FORMAT-C...goryZ710QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

How the heck do you focus it?


----------



## Steph (Feb 22, 2007)

montresor said:


> How the heck do you focus it?


 
Maybe you need to remove the film back, put a ground glass, focus under a dark cloth, remove the ground glass, put the film back and take the picture. Just a guess.


----------



## fmw (Feb 22, 2007)

Steph said:


> Maybe you need to remove the film back, put a ground glass, focus under a dark cloth, remove the ground glass, put the film back and take the picture. Just a guess.


 
Yes, just like every other roll film view camera on the planet.


----------



## jwkwd (Feb 28, 2007)

It looks like you would have to loosen the thumb screw on the left, and adjust with the big one on the right, then crank it down to lock the whole shootin match down.


----------

